# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Почему овсянку нужно есть каждый день?

## Irina

Диетологи и врачи всего мира уверяют, что в ежедневном рационе питания каждого человека обязательно должна присутствовать каша, а особенно - овсянка. Оказывается, это блюдо невероятно благотворно действует на здоровье как взрослых, так и детей.

Исследователи из Финляндии доказали, что дети, которые в детстве каждый день едят овсянку, на две трети меньше подвержены риску развития астмы, чем те, кто кашу не ест. Чтобы максимально снизить вероятность развития этой болезни у малыша, необходимо начинать кормить его овсянкой с 5-месячного возраста.

Полезна овсяная каша и для взрослых. Так, ежедневное употребление этого блюда на завтрак снижает уровень плохого холестерина в крови на 10%.

Дело в том, что овес обладает выраженными противовоспалительными свойствами и улучшает работу иммунной системы. Подобными свойствами обладает и рыба.

----------


## Lvenok

Знаю, что овсянка полезна, потому и принемаю её в пищу. Очень люблю подобное уничтожать по утрам))))
Но смотря как кто её готовит, порой она бывает несьедобна и припоминается тогда  "Собака Баскервилей"

----------


## Irina

Я тоже по утрам её ем. Мне очень нравится, да и привыкла наверное

----------

